# All American Mushroom Bacon Cheeseburger Fattie



## fmcowboy (Aug 30, 2009)

The wife's outta town so my daughter and I decided to make a fattie. With her help we tried working with ground beef the first time and are in mid-smoke with a Mushroom n Bacon Cheeseburger. We got bacon, sauteed mushrooms, pickles slices, American cheese, mustard, ketchup, seasonings, even those little rehydrated onions like McDonalds puts on their regular hamburgers. (my 7 year old doesn't like fresh onions).

Anyway, I'll try and post some Q View later and let you know how it turned out. I see what people mean about the ground beef not holding up as well, we'll see if I can beat that problem.

Later

FM


----------



## bbq engineer (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey FM...

Love your signature line...Congrats to you!

Sounding good on the fatty...haven't done a strictly ground beef one...I'll be interested to see how that turns out.  Take some pics if you can.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 30, 2009)

a good sounding fatty is it really happenen
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










lol


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 30, 2009)

You too man. You have the same honors and yeah I already got pics of the making, just need a couple of when it comes out the smoker and then the slices.  I hope the bacon holds up as I got a bad pack, the slices were falling apart so my weave didn't look great but should do the job.


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 30, 2009)

Now the Q View. My daughter & I ate it up. This was pretty tasty. The smoke added that great smokehouse burger taste. This tasted as it looked, like a real good burger. My kid was beggin' for more. I'm adding this one as a repeater. Only issue was the bacon, which as I said I got a lousy batch, you can see it in the weave shot.

Here goes:

Weave


ingredients


a little american cheese & sauteed mushrooms (My daughter helped assemble, these are great for kid participation)


some ketchup & pickles


added 'shrooms, bacon, some dried onion flakes, n some seasoned salt


wrapped n ready to smoke


done smoking (a little spikey due to crappy bacon)


Half a fattie (we ate the other half (LOL)


plated and ready to dig in (was really yummy!!)


Well that's it. Hope you enjoyed this edition of Que for your View.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 30, 2009)

sawheat thanks for the qview


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 30, 2009)

Great fatty, sounds like your daughter knows what's good...


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks good.  Nice to see your daughter was having a good time while helping.  Next time try either using the highest fat content burger you can find or mixing in some sausage with it.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 30, 2009)

Great looking fattie, would love a slice of that (or a few slices) on a roll, betting that would be one delicious burger/sammie/piece of yummy goodness.


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Aug 31, 2009)

good turn out.. 

I'm impressed that what looked like a mediochre bacon pack held together really well I bet it was the construction! and it does look just delish! 

GOOD WORK! 

I 2nd bbqeng on your signature line.. congratulations!

CHEERS!


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 31, 2009)

Heli: thanks. That bacon was a mangled mess, LOL. I even had to cut chunks to fill gaps, but it all worked out. And those dried onion flakes rehydrated perfectly inside which means it sucked up the yummy juices inside and they were tasty lil bits. I will be using those in other fatties now.

Fire: I was thinking that too, if only I had some hamburger buns (the small ones), the slices would make great burger sandwiches. Kind of like stuff burgers. I may have to pick up buns tomorrow and polish off the leftovers.


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like a winner nice work and pics!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats a real winning in my book and your daughter looks like she had a heck of a time smoking with daddy. Great job and keep up the good work. And tell the daughter she rocks.


----------



## fmcowboy (Sep 1, 2009)

I did notice one thing with this fattie, and that is that the bacon on the under side was not crisped up. I did have this on the first rack above the water pan. I am thinking fatties should maybe be on the top rack of a vertical smoker or at least another rack north of the water pan. Would be drier up there I would think. You think this was the issue?


FM


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 1, 2009)

Great looking Fatty 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





man that just had to tste real good,roll on the weekend I gott ty one of them.What cut of beef did you use ?   brisket ?


----------



## fmcowboy (Sep 1, 2009)

I just used ground beef 70/30 lean grade.


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks,I hope to make one the weekend


----------

